# Carolina Bay Formation:  A REALLY bad day!



## Chum

I have been fascinated with the mystery of the Carolina Bays found along our coastal plain for nearly two decades now.  With our access to information and new technologies there has never been a better time than now to solve these enigmas.  I really think we are close with this one, and a few others, and want to know what you all think. 

This is a presentation I have been working on for a few weeks...if you have a few minutes (20 min), check it out:

**EDIT:  I decided the original video was to long, so I split it up into two shorter and more digestible videos.**

https://www.youtube.com/embed/gpQTvNLHBtQ" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

I'll have to watch it tomorrow. I have always been fascinated by them as well. Lots of them in South Georgia. Arabia, Guest Mill Pond, Roundabout Swamp, Tenmile, Banks lake, etc. Weird how they have that south eastern side that is sandy.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

That is very cool and extremely interesting!!! thanks for the video and I look forward to more.


----------



## mguthrie

Great presentation. I'd never heard of Carolina bays. Seems to me you are onto exactly what happened. The lidar really brings out how many are really there. I look forward to more videos


----------



## Artfuldodger

I watched the video but missed what might have happened. What caused the crater in Michigan? Did this send a large chunk of ice south?


----------



## Chum

Artfuldodger said:


> I watched the video but missed what might have happened. What caused the crater in Michigan? Did this send a large chunk of ice south?



A comet fragment which I’ll be discussing further in my next video...working on the presentation now.  And it sent tens of thousands of large chunks of ice (probably more like giant slush balls).


----------



## NCHillbilly

Interesting stuff. I've always found this subject fascinating.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I can't imagine a sheet of ice two miles thick in some areas covering such a large area. 
The coastline being out farther is interesting as well.


----------



## Chum

Connecting the dots!

Extraordinary Biomass-Burning Episode and Impact Winter Triggered by the Younger Dryas Cosmic Impact ∼12,800 Years Ago.


----------



## westcobbdog

Interesting info, thanks for posting. Would not be a good day / year when a large portion of earth was on fire. I have read where towards the end of the ice age the oceans froze and receded allowing a 1000 mile long land bridge to open allowing access to N America. Soultreans I think were the people and maybe of french descent.


----------



## Chum

I have been fascinated with the mystery of the Carolina Bays found along our coastal plain for nearly two decades now. With our access to information and new technologies there has never been a better time than now to solve these enigmas. I really think we are close with this one, and a few others, and want to know what you all think.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3n8rySJEg1E" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mRGW1tAEDMA" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gpQTvNLHBtQ" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Artfuldodger

When the comet hit and broke the ice sheet, what made it move south?
I understand the fire would remove the vegetation. Even without the fire, I would assume the ice could move south. 

Is it the old saying about things running down hill?


----------



## Chum

Artfuldodger said:


> When the comet hit and broke the ice sheet, what made it move south?
> I understand the fire would remove the vegetation. Even without the fire, I would assume the ice could move south.
> 
> Is it the old saying about things running down hill?



I'm going to cover the impact in Video #2, but to answer your question...the shear force and energy of the initial impact would  have been enough to send a "spray" of icy debris towards the East Coast of the US (and west towards Nebraska).  

Think of it like shooting a rifle towards the ground at a low angle...except the bullet in this case is over a mile wide and moving around 111,000 mph!  

Also, the fire evidence mentioned in the "Connecting the Dots" article I referenced earlier was found mostly around Europe and Asia from the same time-frame of this event that probably formed the Carolina Bays.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I did find the Lidar video interesting. A plane in a couple of hours with Lidar can find what it would take a team of men decades to find.

Weird but recently I was thinking most of the big stuff has already been discovered. The video tells me otherwise.

Then you think about when a plane crashes and how long it sometimes takes to find the crash. Even on land. So when you think about what may still lie undiscovered especially in jungles or underwater. Mind boggling.


----------



## Chum

I decided my original video was to long, so I spit it into two shorter and hopefully more digestible videos.  I know if a video is longer than 10 minutes I tend to skip it, so...


----------



## Chum

I just added Part 3:  "The Impact" to the original posting.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Holy moly!


----------



## Chum

Part 4:  WHEN!?!, has been uploaded to YouTube and added to the list in the original post.

I'd love to hear what you all have to say about this series.


----------



## SemperFiDawg

Aint nothing but bream beds left exposed by dropping water.  Seen it a million times.  Yeah. they were bigger back then but what wasn't?   No need for exotic explanations: asteroids, aliens, dinosaur poops.  Move along.


----------



## Chum

I just added Part 5:  The Younger Dryas.

The video series is really starting to take off!  Thanks for watching!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Cool stuff. Do you have a link where one can obtain LIDAR imaging?


----------



## Chum

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool stuff. Do you have a link where one can obtain LIDAR imaging?



Yep, for the East Coast anyways.  You need to have Google Earth downloaded on your computer first. Go to the Bay Survey page on Michael Davias' website and click the quadrant you want to look at.  Click on the DEM Link when it comes up and it should overlay it straight to your Google Earth.

Careful...it's addicting!  I can look at those images all day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Chum said:


> Yep, for the East Coast anyways.  You need to have Google Earth downloaded on your computer first. Go to the Bay Survey page on Michael Davias' website and click the quadrant you want to look at.  Click on the DEM Link when it comes up and it should overlay it straight to your Google Earth.
> 
> Careful...it's addicting!  I can look at those images all day!



Google Earth Pro user here. Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Chum

I just updated the original post with Part 6 of my presentation on Carolina Bays.  This one is on the Black Mat layer found at many of the Clovis cites around the country as well as the work of the Comet Research Group.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nicodemus

Most interesting, Chum. Thank you.


----------



## Chum

Nicodemus said:


> Most interesting, Chum. Thank you.



Thanks for watching and I'm glad you're enjoying them.  Although, I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest here on the GON forum, being that most people here are hunting and fishing in areas directly impacted (no pun intended) by this event.


----------



## Cmp1

Very interesting videos,,,, being from MI makes it even more so,,,, do you think the impact helped to form Saginaw Bay? Or was it strictly from the glacial retreat? Great fishing in the bay BTW,,,,


----------



## Chum

Cmp1 said:


> Very interesting videos,,,, being from MI makes it even more so,,,, do you think the impact helped to form Saginaw Bay? Or was it strictly from the glacial retreat? Great fishing in the bay BTW,,,,



Yes, I think the impact created Saginaw Bay with the deepest part of Lake Huron, which is in line with the Bay, being the bottom of the creator.  I also think the immediate melting of the glacial ice and the torrential flooding that would have occurred immediately afterwards probably helped shape the Great lakes as we see them today.  I'll admit, however, I'm not super familiar with the Great Lakes area, so much of this is speculation.  Makes sense to me though...


----------



## Cmp1

Chum said:


> Yes, I think the impact created Saginaw Bay with the deepest part of Lake Huron, which is in line with the Bay, being the bottom of the creator.  I also think the immediate melting of the glacial ice and the torrential flooding that would have occurred immediately afterwards probably helped shape the Great lakes as we see them today.  I'll admit, however, I'm not super familiar with the Great Lakes area, so much of this is speculation.  Makes sense to me though...



Makes sense to me also,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## ripplerider

Very interesting subject. You did a great job on it.


----------



## Chum

Part 7:  The Megafaunal Extinction, has been added to the original post.  Enjoy!


----------



## buckpasser

Very cool!  Thanks Chum.


----------



## Chum

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

For anyone following along with the Carolina Bay Saga, I encourage you to check out the work of Antonio Zamora.  I mention him a few times in my series and really do think he has this figured out.  He's written a few books and scientifically reviewed journal articles on the subject, and has recently started to step up his YouTube game.  Here's his most recent addition:  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Here's my most recent addition to my presentation on the formation of the Carolina Bays.  Connecting the dots between the Carolina Bays and the great megafloods of North America!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

This is some of the most compelling evidence for the Carolina Bay's formation that I've seen yet!

 <iframe width="854" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

I'm curious, has anyone used the Lidar Images from Cintos.org's Bay Survey to identify any Carolina Bays on your property?  It might come in handy to know where some of them are as I change gears to take a more scientific approach to this thing in the coming months! 

All you need to view these overlays is the free Google Earth "Pro" downloaded to your computer.  Shoot me a PM if you need a hand.


----------



## someguyintraffic

It all blows up my mind. Ancient ancient ancient things we will never know. We cant even fathom the amount of time.

Dinosaurs? I mean I cant digest all of it sometimes. There were 40 ft 2 legged lizards running around! Imagine that.

Ive read on ancients describing dragons as real. Maybe the dragon coming to devour the village was real.

http://historysevidenceofdinosaursandmen.weebly.com/visual.html


----------



## Chum

Carolina Bay Formation Part 9: Evidence -- Cultural Observance Records

Enjoy and Discuss!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## trad bow

We as a society are stupid and that is world wide. I believe the aboriginal people left in this world understand all the things you speak of and probably have stories from that time period that most scientists dismiss because the scientists  can’t take the credit for discovering these tribal stories and beliefs. Changes are still taking place but not at the magnitude of those you are speaking of or we don’t recognize those changes because most people live in an artificial world separated from nature. 
Jeff


----------



## Chum

Very interesting!  I'll be following the developments of this closely...my gut tells me that this isn't the Younger Dryas Impact site, but perhaps the source of the AA tektites.  For the time being I'm going to stand my ground that the Great Lakes region and Saginaw Bay is the site of the YD/Carolina Bay Impact.  Whether I'm proven wrong or not, this is great news for the field! 

Astronomy Article--Massive impact crater beneath Greenland could explain Ice Age climate swing


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Ohhh SNAP!!!  Antonio Zamora has his gloves on and dancing around the ring!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

2018 Carolina Bay Formation Years End Recap PLUS New Developments!  2019 is going to be great!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## westcobbdog

What is the East Arc?


----------



## Chum

Are you referring to this?

Nastapoka arc


----------



## westcobbdog

yes Chum, clue me in if you don't mind.


----------



## Chum

It's a MYSTERY!  In the 1950's it was proposed to be a large impact crater, but just like with the Carolina Bays, the usual "evidence" was missing.  Many geologist have concluded that it must be some sort of depression caused by glacial advancement during our previous ice ages, while others argue that it may be a VERY ancient crater.

The alignment smack dab in between Saginaw Bay and the newly found Hiawatha Crater is very peculiar, IMO.  I'll leave it at that for now...


----------



## Chum

New Series!  Carolina Bay LiDAR Field Trips--Part 1: How to Play Along!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Carolina Bay Lidar Field Trips: Parabolic Dunes or Splash Chevron Part 1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Carolina Bay LiDAR Field Trips: Parabolic Dunes or Splash Chevrons? Part 2

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ccbiggz

I was on the Ogeechee River one day and saw a depression I thought was a meteor impact crater. I sent a Google Map image to a professor at Georgia Southern and he told me it was probably a Carolina Bay. That was the first time I had heard of them. Fascinating!

Thanks for taking time to make these videos.


----------



## Chum

ccbiggz said:


> I was on the Ogeechee River one day and saw a depression I thought was a meteor impact crater. I sent a Google Map image to a professor at Georgia Southern and he told me it was probably a Carolina Bay. That was the first time I had heard of them. Fascinating!
> 
> Thanks for taking time to make these videos.



Yeah man, thanks for commenting!  Shoot me that image to dabblers.den@gmail.com, or just share it here.  I'd love to take a look at it!


----------



## Chum

This is where we separate the boys from the men!  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ccbiggz

The stopped here pin is the furthest point I paddled in my kayak for the day. I put in at a landing in Jefferson County and paddle upstream. I then measure it in Google Earth to see how far I went. That's when I saw the depression on the map. My original post implied I saw it while I was there. That wasn't the case, I saw it when I went back and looked at Google Earth. Sorry for not explaining that more clearly.


----------



## Chum

Some how I found the place you are referring too.  It's hard to tell...I put a pushpin just to the east of where you noticed the depression, but the problem is its within the Ogeechee flood plain.  If it is a Carolina Bay then it was likely washed over by TREMENDOUS amounts of water not long after it was formed.  This whole area definitely was affected by ice bombardment, but the ground is harder that down on the Coastal Plain, so the ice likely shattered upon impact instead of forming impact cones.  Very cool non-the-less!

I actually have some property not far from there, west of Sandersville, and spent a few years hunting a property close to Davisboro...beautiful country!  We can only imagine what things would have looked like 12,000 years ago!


----------



## Chum

I decided to add a Part 3!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Dry Bays

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Is it obvious that Antonio Zamora and I have been in more consistent contact with one another here lately???  Haha...another great video!

 <iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Yorktown Mastodon--Facts vs Assumptions

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Big Plans for the Dabbler's Den!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

White Pond, SC Archaeological Dig with Dr. Christopher Moore and the guys from the Seven Ages Podcast.

 <iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Carolina Bay LiDAR Field Trips:  Chesapeake Bay Area

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

The Delmarva Conundrum:  A Michael Davias Story  Part 1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## westcobbdog

interesting, was the ocean an additional 30 ft deep in Middle Ga , too, taking it up to the Fall Line?


----------



## Chum

westcobbdog said:


> interesting, was the ocean an additional 30 ft deep in Middle Ga , too, taking it up to the Fall Line?



Not during our last inter-glacial, the Eemian.  The last time the Fall Line saw ocean water was over 65 million years ago...however, I believe the event that occurred 12,900 years ago greatly altered the Fall Line as we see it today.


----------



## westcobbdog

Chum said:


> Not during our last inter-glacial, the Eemian.  The last time the Fall Line saw ocean water was over 65 million years ago...however, I believe the event that occurred 12,900 years ago greatly altered the Fall Line as we see it today.


 how so?


----------



## Chum

If the event unfolded as described in my video series, the entire East Coast, mountains to shoreline, would have been covered in a few feet of crushed glacial ice.  Eventually, that ice melted, and when it did the flooding event would dwarf any flood we've seen in modern times.  I think our flood plains of the entire east coast were greatly altered by this event:  

<iframe width="768" height="480" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to participate in an archaeological dig up at White Pond, SC (see video above).  While there I shared a house with the guys from the Seven Ages Audio Journal.  They put together a great podcast that helps capture the essence of the weekend.  You can hear my interview right at the 32 minute mark:

<iframe width="949" height="534" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RedHills

westcobbdog said:


> interesting, was the ocean an additional 30 ft deep in Middle Ga , too, taking it up to the Fall Line?



Interesting studies...the extremes encountered over time. During some periods, the sea levels where much lower. The SE was a much drier place. There are sites offshore that have been identified as campsites. The Red Hills that surround the Tallahassee are are actually top soils pushed off the Appalachian Mnts during an ice age period by glaciers....


----------



## Chum

Very true.  The events I'm discussing here, though, all happened within the past 12,000 years or so...VERY young geologically speaking.  Pretty amazing!


----------



## Chum

Part 2!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Part 3!  Bringing things a little closer to home for some of us!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Great talk, and I love the way these guys process information!  (Interview and slide show starts at 00:28:00)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Putting the work in!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Arabia Bay Magnetic Grain Extraction--Checking for Younger Dryas Impact Proxies!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

The "coincidences" keep piling up!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

Here's a great overview of the YD Impact Hypothesis covered by a popular YouTube channel.  My work is mentioned a few times but highlighted at 1:11:44.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chum

How do the Nebraska Rainwater Basins fit in?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

